# ABU 5600 BCX



## kas (May 5, 2009)

I finally decided to give the old home service a crack on my ABU reel.

Not having attempted a service before, I was a little apprehensive at 1st but was surprised at how simple it was although I did take my time. The only drama I seemed to run into was removing the handle due to salt build up (boiling water seemed to work?) & loosing a spring type thing for a while (hate when that happens!).The reel feels mucho better & just quietly am pretty chuffed with myself 

Only thing I was not able to do was remove the main cover plate to get to the drag thingy majiggy section, Any info? & are there any components that can be upgraded in these reels? i.e the plastic gears & drag washers or is not worthwhile?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

ABU's are pretty easy to service and some of them can be highly sooped up. You could replace the spool bearings and the drag washers pretty easily, but with that model I dont think it would be worth it. I have an old 6500 C4 that I've done some work on and its a bloody good reel. Great for casting and retrieving metal slugs.

This is what I did with mine.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23471&p=268062#p268062


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul, might give it a crack at some stage......


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Ok, I have gone back in for another look & have removed a bunch of grease that was covering the spool spindle & spool bearing. Next I changed the drag washers to a set of carbonex washers & oh my, for a little reel it now has some added power & much better resinence in the drag. 
Just thought i would make mention that 2 of the drag washers need to have the arbour opened up to make them fit but for $18.00 it was well worth it.

I think this will be all I will be doing to this reel as it does not seem not much else will make a difference but I am in the market for on old abu 7000 or a 6500 c4 to do a build up, anyone have one that they want to let go of?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

"I have taught you well young Skywalker," ABU reels especially overheads are magnificent workhorses , so remind me to show you my 7000, 6000 , 5000, 5400, now i need a 2500 to do up


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Kas good to read your ABU's going good again. Highly recommend a 6500 c4 for cast and retrieve fishing, not bad for trolling either. The newer model 6600c4, comes standard with plenty of good bits, might be cheaper just to get that http://www.abugarcia.com/prod.php?k=132 ... 20(1115462).......but theres no fun in that.

Gatesy I dont have much of a collection, just a piece of crap 5600 D5 (dont ever buy this reel, plastic bits keep breaking), the 6500c4 and a revo inshore (nice reel). I was tempted recently, at a flea market to buy a 10000 in really good condition, but didnt have a spare $200 he was wanting for it.


----------

